# Food for cat that's prone to bloating?



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

I have two cats, which I would LOVE to feed raw, but unfortunately I have one picky eater. And when I say picky eater, it's to such the extreme that she actually starved herself and got very sick when I tried to switch her food from a crappy brand once.

I have a new cat now, who I could feed raw, but she would overeat due the fact I have to leave food out for my other cat so she can eat when she needs.

Anyway, fortunately I have been successful in switching over to Orijin, then Acana. It was a very slow process with the picky eater. The problem is, the non-picky eater is always bloated. The vet wanted to put her on a food from their office, which I wasn't comfortable with.

Does anyone know of a good high quality cat food that helps with digestive issues??


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't have cats, but is it possible to isolate the picky eater for eating? Like into another room, crate or something for 30 minutes or so. Picky eater would get more time to eat her food, but the other one wouldn't get any extra.
Or have you tried any wet food for the picky one? Maybe she would eat that kind faster and you could close the buffet.


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the idea! 
I have tried putting her in a separate room before, and she still won't eat. It has to be on her terms, and in a place where she feels tucked away and safe. I unfortunately don't have enough time in the day to try and separate her for allotted periods of time until she decides she does want to eat.
When I first got her, I tried not free feeding her, but again, wouldn't eat and tough love caused her to get sick and malnourished. Also, she doesn't really like wet food, go figure. She's a tough cookie when it comes to food that one! She's otherwise a wonderful and friendly cat, food has just been a bit of a struggle.


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

I read about someone who had a cat that had to have special food and the other cat did not. He bought a big tub, bought one of those cat doors that open with the collar and cut a hole in the tub to put the door in it. So only one cat was able to go in that tub to eat. I have one of those picky cats who only wanted his canned food. When I switched my dogs to raw, I decided it was time to switch him, I give him a few pieces of chicken to eat then he has kibble all day. He really likes mackerel and sardines, he's getting tired of chicken so I try to give him something different. I got him off canned but he is still picky, sometimes he won't eat the chicken, so he just has the kibble. He sometimes won't eat anything if he don't like it. But I thought the special cat food tub was a great idea to keep the cat food separate. But I feel for you about that picky cat, he will starve before he will eat something he doesn't want. But with canned he was throwing up after eating and always had soft stools. Now that I'm not giving it to him, he has regular stools and doesn't throw up anymore


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

The tub is a good idea, and shows quite the commitment to your pets! I don't know if I have the skills to MacGyver something together like that. :lol: I might just have to trial and error with good kibbles until I can find the one that works for everyone! I currently just bought a small bag of EVO. We've gone through the formulas of Orijin and Acana - some the picky one wouldn't touch, but she's being quite the trooper and better than I thought so far in the food change experiments. I just wish I could get her to eat raw... but she's basically shown me her thoughts on that idea. ;P


----------

